# Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?



## Acryllic (7. März 2007)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber ich konnte trotz langem Suchen im Netz nichts passendes finden.

Ich habe meinen Angelschein zwar erst seit letztem Jahr, habe aber als Kind öfters (mit Jugendfischereischein) mit etwas älteren Anglern (60+) geangelt.
Unter einigen ganz guten Tipps kamen allerdings auch immer wieder Geschichten, die sich später als reiner Blödsinn herrausstellten .. 
Dabei war auch einmal die Warnung vor den Stacheln des Zanders. Sie würden sich (wenn man sie direkt anfasst) in die Haut bohren, abbrechen und nur noch operativ entfernbar sein.
Zu der Zeit (da war ich grademal 12 Jahre alt) habe ich mich nicht sonderlich für Zander interessiert und deshalb auch nicht weitergeforscht.
Dieses Jahr will ich allerdings mein Glück bei den Stachelrittern versuchen.
Stimmt diese Aussage wirklich (das die Zanderstacheln eine Gefahr für den Angler darstellen) oder war dies nur ein weiteres, von Alkohl angeregtes Anglermärchen ?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*



Acryllic schrieb:


> oder war dies nur ein weiteres, von Alkohl angeregtes Anglermärchen ?



würde ich mal behaupten ! :m
manchmal piekst es schon etwas, aber abgebrochen ist da noch nix ... abgesehen davon das man eh etwas aufpassen sollte das man auch nicht unbedingt gerade da drauf fast ... |bla:


----------



## Holger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Da bricht nix ab....dann würden die Zander beim Jagen immer ihre Stacheln verlieren.....|supergri 

Aber wer sich wie ich schon 2-3 mal die Stacheln in Daumen oder Finger gejagt hat, der passt auf. Das kann sich, als Mix mit dem Fisch-Schleim, nämlich etwas entzünden und ein paar Tage leicht schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## Chris`n`roll (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

hi,
eigentlich zu blöd um drauf zu antworten......aber da es ja keine blöden fragen gibt:

Zanderstachel und Barsch stacheln können schon ein wenig weh tun wenn man die Fische falsch packt. Auch entzünden sich diese Einstiche dann recht schnell. 
Die beiden älteren Herren, die da damals "Anglerlatain" verzapft haben, verwechselten wahrscheinlich die Kalkstacheln von Seeigeln, die immer abbrechen und dann meist operativ entfernt werden müssen mit den doch festen und flexiblen Knochen/Knorpel Stacheln der Zander oder Barsche. #h


----------



## Acryllic (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es Schwachsinn sein muss, aber da ich nichts gefunden habe, das dagegen spricht, wollte ich mich doch mal aus dem Fenster lehnen und diese vermeindlich blöde Frage stellen |supergri
Aber wenigstens hatten die Herren zumindest nicht ganz Unrecht, dass man sich vor der 1. Rückenflosse in Acht nehmen sollte.
Damit kann ich mich ja beruhigt auf meinen ersten Versuch freuen. (sobald es mal soweit ist)


----------



## Chris`n`roll (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Viel Spass dabei,
Chris |wavey:


----------



## j4ni (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Viel Glück dabei! Und spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal stechen weiß du wo es weh tut und wo nicht so


----------



## Ronen (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*



> Auch entzünden sich diese Einstiche dann recht schnell.



Um dem vorzubeugen hab ich imer nen Fläschchen Sterilium dabei. Nuzte ich für alle verletzungen und schnittwunden. 
Entzündungen sind bisher ausgeblieben!


----------



## NorbertF (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Bild berichtet: *Massaker am Fischteich*

Jedes Jahr sterben Tausende Angler beim Zanderfischen. Mordlüsterne Fische erschiessen unschuldige Angler mit ihren Rückenstacheln. Höchste Vorsicht ist geboten!


----------



## spin-paule (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bild berichtet: *Massaker am Fischteich*
> 
> Jedes Jahr sterben Tausende Angler beim Zanderfischen. Mordlüsterne Fische erschiessen unschuldige Angler mit ihren Rückenstacheln. Höchste Vorsicht ist geboten!



... daher werden die Flüsse jetzt verstärkt mit Kormorane besetzt


----------



## holle (7. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ... daher werden die Flüsse jetzt verstärkt mit Kormorane besetzt



ich hau mich weg |muahah:


aber eigentlich ist das nicht zum lachen mit den kormoranen...
das ist aber schon wieder ne andere baustelle...


um auf die zanderstiche zurückzukommen.

wenn man nach dem stich die wunde aussaugt und nicht gerade im dreck wühlt ist am selben tag alles wieder ok.
hatte bis jetzt nur einen zappelzander der mir einen seiner rückenstacheln in die hand gejagt hat. das hat er aber ordentlich getan, hatte ganz schön gesuppt... bei barschen verletz ich mich öfter mal, auch am kiemendeckel... 
aber wie gesagt, aussaugen und gut... 
wenn man die schon da anfassen muss, immer schön von vorn die rückenflosse niederstreifen.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (17. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Der Zander oder Barsch muss dich schon sehr unglücklich erwischen um sich 'ne Stachel abzubrechen, meistens kommst du mit nem Tropfen Blut davon, Desi drauf und gut. Wenns am nächsten Tag immer noch weh tut oder gar beim zugreifen schmerzt, solltest du doch einen Arzt zu Rate ziehen.Wenn du's verschleppst wird die Sache nur schlimmer. Einem Kumpel ist das passiert, der Stachel war dann durchsichtig und spröde wie Glas. Der Arzt hat aus ner Teilnarkose ne Vollnarkose gemacht und den Finger auf 1,5 cm Länge geöffnet. 4 Wochen Zwangsangelpause


----------



## Hades (17. März 2007)

*AW: Gefahr durch Zanderstacheln ?*

Worauf man beim Zander achten sollte sind auch die Kiemendeckel kann man sich böse verletzen.
Habe mich am Zander schon stärker geschnitten als bei der Arbeit und ich bin Blechner:q 

Gruß Hades


----------

